# Old westinghouse barn lights.



## Abeyta87 (Mar 10, 2013)

Demo'd from an old warehouse I was working in. obtained seven but one in rough shape. Cleaned one up and hung it over my desk with a toshiba LED PAR 30 short neck w/ mogul to medium base adapter. Pretty happy with it. Anybody know anything about the fixture?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Abeyta87 said:


> Demo'd from an old warehouse I was working in. obtained seven but one in rough shape. Cleaned one up and hung it over my desk with a toshiba LED PAR 30 short neck w/ mogul to medium base adapter. Pretty happy with it. Anybody know anything about the fixture?


Nice, I'll bet those are heavy duty..:thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I took about 16 of those home from a high school shop demo job when I was an apprentice.
I lived in a second floor apartment and had nowhere to put them except for the balcony.
Then it rained, the water dripping off of the roof made it sound like a troup of monkeys playing symbols all friggin night long.
They all still had about 10' of #12 coming out of the top and I had them kinda tied together in bundles of 4.
I lowered them down to the ground floor and swung them the best I could under my balcony to stop the noise.
I don't remember what I did with them but they were gone the next day.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

Those thing are worth good money, I think the last time I looked used one's in good shape were going for about $75 an ebay.


----------



## Abeyta87 (Mar 10, 2013)

jrannis said:


> I took about 16 of those home from a high school shop demo job when I was an apprentice.


Great story sounds like you have the same luck is me if something can go wrong it will go wrong in the middle of the night when its raining. Haha


----------



## Abeyta87 (Mar 10, 2013)

bigredc222 said:


> Those thing are worth good money, I think the last time I looked used one's in good shape were going for about $75 an ebay.


Ill have to look into that thanks big red!


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

bigredc222 said:


> Those thing are worth good money, I think the last time I looked used one's in good shape were going for about $75 an ebay.


 They had a porcelane enamel finish and they cleaned up perfectly. Mine is a Bengamin and my other one is a Westinghouse bill board type.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

If those lights are for real ?
Then they are highly sort after and very popular.
Depending on how old they are ?
You would have no trouble selling them
Decorators especially love them.

:thumbup:

Good score man !


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

dmxtothemax said:


> If those lights are for real ?
> Then they are highly sort after and very popular.
> Depending on how old they are ?
> You would have no trouble selling them
> ...


That's funny, because in the late 70s and early 80s, people were ripping those out and replacing them with fluorescents like crazy, and you couldn't give those old industrial fixtures away for the scrap metal because of he porcelain. I used to have a pile of those stacked up in the back of my shop, maybe 300-400 of them from retrofit projects. My wife made tie-dye cloth covers with fringe on them, sold them as "hippie lamps" at flea markets, but people stopped buying them after a while.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Abeyta87 said:


> Demo'd from an old warehouse I was working in. obtained seven but one in rough shape. Cleaned one up and hung it over my desk with a toshiba LED PAR 30 short neck w/ mogul to medium base adapter. Pretty happy with it. Anybody know anything about the fixture?



I tore a bunch out recently, they were in a boiler room.

On the ones you have, is the white part porcelain?


Also, some of the older guys really wanted them, apparently they are worth something.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Abeyta87 said:


> Demo'd from an old warehouse I was working in. obtained seven but one in rough shape. Cleaned one up and hung it over my desk with a toshiba LED PAR 30 short neck w/ mogul to medium base adapter. Pretty happy with it. Anybody know anything about the fixture?


I got a bunch of bulbs that would fit them if you need some.


----------



## bigredc222 (Oct 23, 2007)

This guys asking $180 bucks each, I wonder how he came up with that number?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Por...6?pt=Architectural_Garden&hash=item3f3fed74de


----------



## Abeyta87 (Mar 10, 2013)

Jhellwig said:


> I got a bunch of bulbs that would fit them if you need some.


Thank you jhellqig I appreciate that! The warehouse that I demo'd them at still had the old 300w incandescents in them. Those are a little rich for me I just threw a mogul to medium base on one and put a par30 led in it. Did the trick for my needs. What wattage do you have in stock?


----------



## Abeyta87 (Mar 10, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> I tore a bunch out recently, they were in a boiler room.
> 
> On the ones you have, is the white part porcelain?
> 
> ...


Yes they are porcelain. I originally thought they were all glass.. like the old x-ray reflectors by Curtis lighting. But then I saw some porcelain chip off of a beat up one.


----------



## Abeyta87 (Mar 10, 2013)

bigredc222 said:


> This guys asking $180 bucks each, I wonder how he came up with that number?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Por...6?pt=Architectural_Garden&hash=item3f3fed74de


Wow! Seems too much if you ask me. Thanks bigred


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Abeyta87 said:


> Thank you jhellqig I appreciate that! The warehouse that I demo'd them at still had the old 300w incandescents in them. Those are a little rich for me I just threw a mogul to medium base on one and put a par30 led in it. Did the trick for my needs. What wattage do you have in stock?


500 watt. I posted them in a thread in this section. They would be over kill if you are only using a par 30 in them now.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There's a store a couple towns over from me that sells cleaned up vintage industrial lights. Those green porcelain painted lights get a small fortune. I've probably thrown out a hundred grand worth of industrial fixtures in my life, going off the prices in this retail store. You've got a real gem there, with water slide labels in tact and all. 

http://www.emporiumdesignconcepts.com/


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

I took some out during a lighting retrofit, original lighting was a row of 300W incandescent, next row was 400W mercs, alternating back & forth, the 300W fixtures were made by a company Smoot-Holman whose fixtures also I had seen in buildings constructed in the mid to late 1960's, but not after, the 400W mercs were Westinghouse, the building they came from was built in 1943, sent them all to the scrap yard & they had them there for quite a while, should have saved them...


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Those are neat. High school gyms used to be full of em.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Had a designer make me throw up like 8-10 in a garage for a client. They were new not vintage and they were like $150-200 a peice and weren't nearly as heavy duty as those. 
I agree stick them on fleabay or find a designer who can't live without them.


----------

